# My new venture- opinions pls



## littlepawslodge (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

Im new to this forum & thought it would be a great place to get your views & opinions on my new venture. I am an animal lover & i always worry about animals when their owners go on holiday so ive started Welcome To Little Paws Lodge Ive been lucky enough to have several guests so far and it gives me great pleasure and enjoyment welcoming all small animals into our home for their holidays. At the moment i only offer indoor bunnies and guinea pigs but we are moving house soon so we will be able to look after outdoor bunnies and piggies.

I would be grateful of any feedback and im interested to know how many of you would use this type of service.

xxx


----------

